# 1969 gto quarter panel placement for side lights



## macleod69 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello all I have a judge clone i am making and need the measurements or a guide to cut hole in quarter.


----------



## macleod69 (Jul 28, 2013)

*1969 gto clone*

need placement info for side marker lights (GTO) on quarter


----------

